# akios reel



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

Tommy,everyone i've read really like the Akios reels. I purchased a Diawa saltist BG20 from The Red Drum tackle shop last and like it quite well. I do find it hard to adjust the spool as it is located right under the star drag wheel. Also i dont seem to be able to get the distance i should be getting from it as well. Why do you use Akios reels as i'm sure you have used other brands as well?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Before I ever sold an Akios reel I was sent several to test. I was expecting something decent to OK and instead was surprised when each Akios reel (out of the box) outcast each of my comparable fishing reels.

They are high quality reels that are proving themselves to be top notch performers on the beach. Throw in GREAT customer service and you have a win-win scenario.

Tommy


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Ditto


----------

